# Easy Water



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone on here know anything about the easy water no salt system? Does it work as well as they claim ? A friend of mine called me asking if they where any good and I wasn`t sure.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

There a hoax, pieces of shiot, they don't soften nothing. You want soft water? Go with a clack mineral tank, clack head, and good quality resin and you will have soft water for years to come.
I also recommend carbon topping the water softener, It will remove tastes, odors, and chlorine, this will give you better water and make the resin last longer. 


sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Hope this helps. (ripped from another forum, not written by me  )


Opinion 1: Easywater can't replace a water softener

Easywater is yet another Non-Chemical Device (NCD). It does not replace a softener, as the TV ads would have you believe. These have been around for years, are sold by many (short life) companies that come and go and are ALL scams. I am in the commercial cooling tower service business. I have seen many customers try NCDs. Each one has spent thousands of dollars, however, I have yet to see even one that was not a miserable failure. They are all ripped out and sent to the dump after a year or two. Google "non-chemical device" to find several papers by chemical and industry experts who all say NCDs do not work. If you buy an Easywater, or any other NCD, you are being duped. 

First, the Easywater system does not claim to soften water. If you want something to soften water, it will NOT work. In order to soften the hard water, you have to somehow remove these chemicals. What they claim is you will see a reduction in the buildup of scale on your pipes and plumbing fixtures. They say the chemicals stay in the water in the form of microscopic crystals too small to see. If I were trying to create "electronic frequencies" in water, I would make absolutely sure to not block ANY of them with copper shielding. But the Easywater system works just as well with copper pipes as PVC or PEX? I don't think so. 

Unfortunately, the hydrogen bond is the sticky force that keeps water liquid. Most chemical compounds with a molecular weight as light as water are gaseous at room temperature. You need heat or microwaves to break these hydrogen bonds--in other words, you boil the water. In fact, increasing molecular agitation MEANS the water gets hotter. If the water molecule clusters ALL become individual molecules, the water has turned to steam. Does the Easywater remove scale by heating the water? I don't think so. 

Second, Easywater's website says, "The EasyWater signal wire is wrapped around a copper, PVC or PEX pipe. Electronic frequencies (not actual electricity) pass through the pipe and cause molecular agitation in the water (Faraday's Law)." 

Unfortunately, a copper pipe would serve very nicely as a Faraday cage for the contents of the pipe. Copper is an excellent conductor, and most plumbing systems are electrically grounded simply due to the ground contact of the metal pipes. Not that grounding matters, because easy water doesn't use electric currents through the pipe. 

Third, under "Removing Existing Scale", the website goes on to say, "About 80% of water exists as water molecule clusters held together by hydrogen bonds. EasyWater breaks these hydrogen bonds and causes the water molecule clusters to become individual molecules, which redissolve the existing scale deposits." 

Now, I don't have an Easywater system, but in my opinion, until they replace their website techno-babble with references to peer-reviewed scientific journals, I am unlikely to try one. 

*
Opinion #2: Easywater works, just differently than a water softener

I work for a company that sells Easywater and water softeners. Both have pros and cons. when you look into which option to go with understand each do different things and the best option for you is based on what you are looking for from the product. just remember, Easywater is a water conditioner. It's not that is doesn't work, it's that it works differently. 

Easywater is a water conditioner. First, Many people will argue that easy water is a scam because it does not soften water. Well, in part they are correct. The Easywater system is not a water softener. It doesn't soften water. It is a water conditioner. The difference is, a water softener removes the calcium from the water to make soft water. You add salt and through ion exchange it softens water. Where a water conditioner does not add or remove any chemicals. Instead it physically alters the molecules with electronic frequencies. 

Water is hard because it contains calcium and magnesium carbonates and other dissolved compounds. Truth be told, calcium and other minerals in your water is a good thing for you. That can't be said for your plumbing. Easywater does not remove anything from the water. Before Easywater, minerals in water are in the form of crystals. These minerals look like tree branches, have an electrostatic charge on their surface and want to stick to other objects like your pipes. Once the water is conditioned the minerals look like discs, lose their electrostatic surface charge, and no longer stick. 

As the previous poster wrote, "Easywater's website says, 'The EasyWater signal wire is wrapped around a copper, PVC or PEX pipe. Electronic frequencies (not actual electricity) pass through the pipe and cause molecular agitation in the water (Faraday's Law).' Unfortunately, a copper pipe would serve very nicely as a Faraday cage for the contents of the pipe." This is not true. If you read the article on Wikipedia there's mention to how this does not affect magnetic fields. The wire wrapped around the piping would create an electromagnetic field. The Faraday cage would not stop it from working. Not that grounding matters, because easy water doesn't use electric currents through the pipe.


----------



## CPT (Aug 13, 2012)

It has been my experience that water conditioners do work, however there are some conditions. First they can handle a hardness of no more than 20 grains. If your water is harder than that I would use a softener. Second the magnetic feild that they create will modify the calcium crystals into a non sticky form until the water is heated to a temprature of 140 degress which will than turn the crystals back to their original form. Therefore scale will build up in your dish washer and anything else that heats water to that temp. These devices are not going away as some munincipalites are trying to eliminate the salt going down the drain that water softners create. Additionally as indicated above removing minerals from water is not a good thing. Adding salt is definitly a bad thing. Both have their place and neither should be eliminated. A good plumber will provide his customer with as much information as he can about all the products available. An informed customer can make a good decision for their particular needs as long as you keep an open mind and provide them with correct information. Just my opinion.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

They tried them in Phoenix AZ Roto Rooter and they descaled the galvinized pipe. It did not "soften" the water. It also worked so well it descaled the pin hole leaks that had calcified over.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Fullmetal Frank said:


> Hope this helps. (ripped from another forum, not written by me  )
> 
> 
> Opinion 1: Easywater can't replace a water softener
> ...


Water softeners (ion exchange) do not "add" salt to the water. The cation resin in the tank has and electrical charge and it attracts minerals of opposite charge (sort of like a magnet) when the cation resin is loaded with those minerals they need to be released from the resin and that is accomplished by washing them in salt water which has the same charge thereby forcing the minerals off the resin and down the drain. Easy water on the other hand not only does not remove those minerals, it in fact does nothing at all. It is not a de-scaler and there is not ONE SINGLE PIECE OF SCIENTIFIC PROOF to support their claims and the closest evidence they like to trot out is a study done by the british gas institute that is nothing more than a paid testimonial again with no empirical proof. It is a SCAM. It and similar devices have been around for over a hundred years now. This site is the best around for debunking this crap. Please read and enjoy it. 

http://www.chem1.com/CQ/


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Water softeners (ion exchange) do not "add" salt to the water. The cation resin in the tank has and electrical charge and it attracts minerals of opposite charge (sort of like a magnet) when the cation resin is loaded with those minerals they need to be released from the resin and that is accomplished by washing them in salt water which has the same charge thereby forcing the minerals off the resin and down the drain. Easy water on the other hand not only does not remove those minerals, it in fact does nothing at all. It is not a de-scaler and there is not ONE SINGLE PIECE OF SCIENTIFIC PROOF to support their claims and the closest evidence they like to trot out is a study done by the british gas institute that is nothing more than a paid testimonial again with no empirical proof. It is a SCAM. It and similar devices have been around for over a hundred years now. This site is the best around for debunking this crap. Please read and enjoy it.
> 
> http://www.chem1.com/CQ/


My point exactly

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

How many times does this bad penny have to pop up here? :laughing:

Someone should just try a forum search before they start asking about this voodoo water conditioner stuff...:yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> How many times does this bad penny have to pop up here? :laughing:
> 
> Someone should just try a forum search before they start asking about this voodoo water conditioner stuff...:yes:


 






Poor unsuspecting folks purchase this stuff all the time. 

Every now and again salesmen go through the neighborhood knocking on doors giving 'free' water analysis of your drinking water. Have you seen these guys? They want to leave you a small glass vial in a plastic bag so you can give them a sample of your home's water to be 'tested' by them. Then, based on their high-tech analysis of your water, they'll make recommendations.


----------

